# Cyanogenmod 10.1



## bigvdrop1 (Jul 5, 2013)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Recently I started using cyanogenmod 10.1 mainly because my friend installed it on my [/background]phone[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]. At first I was quite upset but later came to love the mod until recently I updated the mod to cm-10.1-20130629-NIGHTLY. After the reboot it said the my Galaxy s3 phone needed to be activated and my MSL and phone number right now is 000-000-6902 and the Min number is 0000006902. I don't know what to do at this point, it will be helpful if you have any suggestions. Thank you for your help in advance and keep up the good work. Also I tried switching CDMA subscription to RUIM/SIM and I'm still experiencing the same problems. Again thank you for the help[/background]


----------

